# "Hook A Brotha Up!" Capt. Jesse Arsola Benefit



## Durtjunkee

If you are a sportsman who frequents the Texas Gulf Coast, then you have undoubtedly heard of Captain Jesse Arsola. His name is synonymous with trophy speckled trout fishing. He is a true ambassador for our way of life.

Unfortunately Jesse has recentely been stricken with cancer, and is now fighting a battle of his own.

Please come join us in Matagorda, Texas for an evening of food, music, prizes and camaraderie at the â€œHook a Brotha Upâ€ benefit hosted by Jesseâ€™s closest friends.

BBQ meal provided on site!

Raffle items will include, guided fishing and hunting trips, sporting gear, wildlife art and much much more.

Live Texas country music by The Cody Ray Henry Band.

See you there!


----------



## Spekaholic

We'll be there!! Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Crab Trap

I'm bringing a crew!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Bring 2 Crews!
Great Food! Great People! Great Music! Tons of auction items and raffle prizes!

All proceeds go to help our brother Jesse!


----------



## Crab Trap

We had a great time!


----------



## Durtjunkee

Thanks to everyone who came out!

It was a roaring success!

I hope everyone enjoyed themselves!


----------



## whos your daddy

*Great time*

Had a great time being the auctioneer for this event. Live auction alone we raised $50k for Jesse. I am again amazed by the generosity of fellow fisherman.

Mark


----------



## Durtjunkee

Thanks again for all your help Mark!


----------



## valve_king

Definitely A great event! The only downer were the individuals stealing coolers from the bed of pick up trucks in the parking lot. It's amazing that some peeps feel the need to steal at an amazing charity event. KARMA, BABY!


----------



## D-Czech

The wife and I were honored to be there to support a great guy.
It was turly great to see all the support for a great captin and fellow fisherman. You just don't experience that type of fellowship sitting playing video games or watching TV. Outdoors people are the best.

And Yes Mark did a great job as usual.


----------



## Capt.Troy

*Donated Flounder Trip*

Got em out tonight and back in by 10:00. We were one short of their limit
but the front dirtied up the water. Still a good time and was happy to do it
for my friend.


----------

